
Richard Branson Launches World's First Dyslexic Sperm Bank - gscott
https://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/worlds-first-dyslexic-only-sperm-bank
======
basicplus2
1 April

~~~
gscott
Shoot I was fooled by it. Seemed like a good idea to me.

